# Baytril/ Bisolvon queries



## slushhhhy (Jan 28, 2015)

one of my rats (ninja) is ill with a respiratory infection (i'm not actually sure she told me...).

she's roughly 280/290g. the vet told me to give her baytril: .12ml daily (2.5% dosage) for 10 days. she's also taking bisolven: a pinch daily. 

from what i've read around the forums, this amount of baytril isn't enough, and isn't being taken for long enough. i'm really worried that once the 10 days is up, ninja will appear better but will then get worse again. now i want to trust the vet, because they are supposed to have more medical knowledge... but like many people have said when complaining about the vets being wrong, the one i had DID mention getting her information from a very detailed book on exotics, and told me why she was giving ninja .12ml daily. according to her sources, you give rats a certain amount per 400g (or something... i really should have made a note of what she said). this resulted in the .12ml. she said that this was the highest licensed amount you could give to a rat.
now what i want to know is where people here have got their information from?
why is it that her book, which is supposed to be a reliable source of information, is different from what rat owners are saying?
why do vets differ in the prescriptions they give people?
are there different manuals which could explain why people are being told to give different amounts for their rats?
when people are giving their rats more than what i've been told is the highest licensed amount, how do they know there are no side effects to the drug they are giving? or that there are no long-term effects?
i'd be interested to see what people have to say. i feel very conflicted and not at ease. 

also on a less worried note. since biosolven is not an antibiotic, is it necessary to give it to her daily? i was thinking that i would only give it to her when she seemed to be struggling to breathe, because then i could see clearer if the antibiotics were working without the aid of a decongestant (or w.e. it is). how does this sound to people?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like your vet is prescribed a stronger dose for less amount of time Vs. Giving less of a dose for longer. Hoping it will nip it in the bud. Quickly. There are different doses and time length according to the level of sickness they are. When people doctor the pets them selves, there is no way to determine if they will have side effects or long term side effects based on the doses they give. That's why it is best to consult an experienced vet. As far as the biosolven I would use as directed by the vet. This is my opinion, hope it helps


----------



## slushhhhy (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks for the reply  

is .12ml considered a stronger dose? i was under the impression that it was quite small... but she did say it was the highest licensed amount... i feel like she isn't the most experienced in small animals but i can hardly say i'm an expert when i get my information from the internet... 

that's what i thought. how can people doctor rats themselves and know what the negative effects may be as a result? i'm curious as to where people get their sources from. 

i'll stick with what she's told me to do then, and see how things pan out. i hope you're right and she aims to kill it quickly D: thanks


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

now what i want to know is where people here have got their information from? Hopefully, ratguide.com or RMCA drug chart. Some people use less reputable sources (Debbie I look at you).
why is it that her book, which is supposed to be a reliable source of information, is different from what rat owners are saying? This can depend on sources / release date. By the time I get my book for dosage for vet tech it'll be 2016/7, which will be nearly a decade from my vet's from 2008. She does update her literature, but not all vets do. Additionally, some less reputable sources use out-dated literature or "experience".
why do vets differ in the prescriptions they give people? Med availability, experience, and clinical studies. My vet used viagra in the care of pneumonia, i doubt the other vets would've. My vet is a renowned exotics vet, they use clinical studies recently released and experience in prescribing medicine -- I've never actually used the big three (Amoxi, Doxy, Baytril) because they prefer meds that may be more effective (chloramphenical, azithromycin).
are there different manuals which could explain why people are being told to give different amounts for their rats? Concentration and dose as well as weight factor into the dose. If your rat has the sniffles, he doesn't need nearly as much medicine as my rat with pneumonia. If you are using injectable, oral, or whatever the concentration is different.
when people are giving their rats more than what i've been told is the highest licensed amount, how do they know there are no side effects to the drug they are giving? or that there are no long-term effects? they don't. often long-term effects don't show to pet owners anyway; not all medicines have side-effects that are observable as well.
Bisholven: I am gathering this is like lasix, it is targetted towards liquid in the lungs to expell it. Always use support medicine when prescribed, as it can "take the pressure off" so to speak and let the medicine work. It's not a miracle cure-all, so you'll still know if the medicine is working.

As to the dose, using the maximum 20mg/kg dose for once a day I came up with 0.14mLs, which is barely different.


----------

